# OT: Fighting ILLINI - NC Game !!



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Congrats! One more win


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Woot! I can't wait for this game.... the whole team came up huge today....Powell was a huge factor today. Deron Williams did a great job on Garcia.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

One More!!

Go Illini!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Great game, especially from Luther and the Rev.
I wasn't worried after that stretch Powell had where he scored about 9 straight.


I think they're going to show the game at Assembly on Monday, so I'll hopefully be checking that out.

One more!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Congrats to all the Illini fans out there, after Rickie P blew the 1997 Championship Game for me, I always enjoy the chance to see him lose.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Its Illini Time!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Lets bring the national championship to the state of Illinois for the first (and only other) time since Loyola University of Chicago, 1963.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

And Yup, that's the game. Woulda liked to see the All Big-10 finals, but roy Williams did a great job with this NC team. 

Illinois-North Carolina. That is the championship game the nation deserves. Truly the 2 best teams, going at it. Winner take all.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

LOL! Heels fan that's a Bulls fan! 
I know alot of you are Illini fans, so let the games begin! The line has
been drawn in the sand baby! My Heels looked very impresive against 
M. State. I really thought they would have more trouble, but the overall talent
that has been talked about all year finally showed up for this one.

My man Jawad Williams finally got out of his funk! [Nice prospect for the Bulls by the way...probably want be a second rounder though].

I do know we are bigger at the frontline. I say we play you man to man most of the game. And pound it inside on the other end. We've got big quick gaurds/swingman that should be able to hang with your 3 gaurd back court...Time will tell though. It should be a good one.

*GO HEELS!!!!!!* Were baaaaaack!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Unfortunately, I think the Illini are in trouble. The Heels have some phenominal athletes that are 6'8 and above. Tough match ups for Illinois.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Man college football has eggs on their faces (not they wouldn't anyways). A thrilling playoff over two weeks involving 65 teams and the two best still meet in the Championship game. By the way, I'm proud of my Illini, I had them losing to Okie State in the regionals, didn't think they'd get by Louisville, and so in the spirit of karma, I am picking the UNC Tar Heels to win by a gazillion points.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

dkg1 said:


> Unfortunately, I think the Illini are in trouble. The Heels have some phenominal athletes that are 6'8 and above. Tough match ups for Illinois.


True, Deron Williams must step up big-time, as well as 7'1 Nick Smith.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Does anyone know what the line is for the game? I thought I heard on the radio that NC is the favorite?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

UNC may be the better team talent wise... but I think the Illini are more consistent.... UNC is prone to long lapses.

Let's hope the Illini can whether the storm and bring home the title.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> Does anyone know what the line is for the game? I thought I heard on the radio that NC is the favorite?


 NC is favored by 2 1/2 points. Iam worried about this game also, but you have to remember that Illinois has lost only 1 game this season and that was because a player like Mat Silvester had a carreer game. NC has lost 4 games, 4 games to point out there weaknes and 4 games to break down to gain a advantage over them.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Vbookie

Bet your points! I put down 3000.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I just put all my points on Carolina.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Its "the right way" versus talent tomorrow night.

Can the crisp passing, scrappy defense, all-for-1 and 1-for-all, non-superstar, embodiment of teamwork Univeristy of Illinois defeat the uber-talented, lightning fast, Felton showmanship, barrage of scoring UNC Tarheels?

Its going to be a showdown for the ages.

Heck, Powell is even a minister.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm also a Heels fan (almost as long as I've been a Bulls fan) so I hope NC wins and gets Roy that elusive National Championship. It's the game everyone wanted and it's finally here! Should be a superb game.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> NC is favored by 2 1/2 points. Iam worried about this game also, but you have to remember that Illinois has lost only 1 game this season and that was because a player like Mat Silvester had a carreer game. NC has lost 4 games, 4 games to point out there weaknes and 4 games to break down to gain a advantage over them.



Every game they lost was because of a lack of effort against inferior talent, DUKE included. I watched all of their losses.......

Which means, I don't see them losing this game. There will not be a lack of effort from them in the championship game.....


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

If Illini shoot the three-pointer well... ~40% or better we win this game

GO ILLINI!!!!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I will be watching the game, too bad Im indiferent towards the outcome of the game. 
So why should I root for Illinois?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Big Day... 

I can barely get any work done... what a way to start April..

9 game winning streak by the Bulls tied for 4th in the east.

and of course the ILLINI playing for the NC tonight!!!

Go ILLINI!!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> I will be watching the game, too bad Im indiferent towards the outcome of the game.
> So why should I root for Illinois?


Because the Illini play "the right way." Team ball... maximum effort... nice passing... fundamentals...... while UNC often relies on a bombardment of talent.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Because the Illini play "the right way." Team ball... maximum effort... nice passing... fundamentals...... while UNC often relies on a bombardment of talent.


The Illini have 3 or 4 NBA players on that squad. I don't think the talent level is that different and Deron might be the best player on either team.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

superdave said:


> The Illini have 3 or 4 NBA players on that squad. I don't think the talent level is that different and Deron might be the best player on either team.


UNC has more likely NBA high 1st round picks, yes?

I agree about Williams.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> UNC has more likely NBA high 1st round picks, yes?
> 
> I agree about Williams.


Sure. But I think UNC just gets a bad wrap b/c people say they just 'out-talent' the teams they play. While this may very well be the case, there are teams with more NBA talent that aren't in the NCAA Finals. UConn comes to mind with Charlie V, Gay, Boone, and Marcus Williams (all 1st rounders IMO) 

I don't see things as simply as 'right way' versus 'NBA talent'. Its not black and white to me


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Vbookie
> 
> Bet your points! I put down 3000.




are you guys gettin' a little nervous?!

so exciting. i *love* watching the title game every year!

i put 2500 points down on UNC! GO ROY!!


:angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Both of these teams play the right way. A lot of talent, well coached, good defense and good passing. It should be a good game. I'm probably jinxing it, but I have a feeling that Carolina blows it open right from the start. They are just too good when they're actually interested. I can't imagine them coming out slow for a championship game.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

is playing disinterested at times "the right way?" 

To hell with UNC and the ACC. Go Illinois.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*"I.L.L."*


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

[from a far]

*"I.N.I."
*

in the words of Barry White: "Lets Get it Onnnnn!"*
*


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Dang, my heart is beating fast......


I.L.L.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

2 fouls on felton. Big advantage for the Illini.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

One of our guards needs to get smoking hot. Hopefully, it's Head. He has had a ton of good looks. If we can keep it close, we can beat these guys. Their perimeter D is suspect at best.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Everything from Illinois looks a little rushed. You can tell their nerves are getting to them. The good thing is the Illini are only down by seven. If they get anything going, they'll have a commanding lead in short order. 

In other news, Billy Packer is a boob.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Some of Shawn May's moves are down right Lonnie Baxter. Same strength and surprising agility combo. The good news is UNC isn't controlling the glass. The bad news is May is scoring at will.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Apparantly, nobody told UNC that they aren't supposed to win it this year. Looks like they don't want to go quietly into the night.....


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Neither team playing very well, but I would guess that it's to the credit to each team for making every opportunity difficult for the other team.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

UNC with a three to go up by 13. U of I is going to have to make a run to get this close.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I hate everything ACC. I may kick in my tv in during the next Coach K commercial. That slut.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

You're breaking my balls, Luther Head. 



(He'll probably hit 6 threes in the second half, though)


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> I hate everything ACC. I may kick in my tv in during the next Coach K commercial. That slut.


Can you blame him? Every coach in the country would have JUMPED at the opportunity for the free publicity and the money that came along with that endorsement. 


EVERY coach.

Illinois looks slightly rattled. Sometimes they make the extra pass, when they shouldn't, and tonight it seems there are also times when they don't make the extra pass when they should.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The Refs are tottally screwing over the Illini down in the post, May hacked Ingram a couple of times in the post and May got away with a charge against Powel early in the first half.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Can you blame him? Every coach in the country would have JUMPED at the opportunity for the free publicity and the money that came along with that endorsement.
> 
> 
> EVERY coach.


John Wooden (is he still alive?) and Phil Jackson pass for sure.

Speaking of Duke's coach, I wish that slick **** had gone to the Lakers. He and Kobe deserve each other.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Illinois has to start knocking down their shots. UNC isn't exactly known for their defensive prowess. The only difference right now is that UNC is making their shots and the Illini ain't. I actually want the Illini to win cuz I hate all other ACC teams other than UMD (I don't get the "Support your conference crap")


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> The Refs are tottally screwing over the Illini down in the post, May hacked Ingram a couple of times in the post and May got away with a charge against Powel early in the first half.


That looked like a charge to me, too.

I agree that the Illlini look a touch rattled. It doesnt' help that NC is shooting out their butt from 3.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

adarsh1 said:


> Illinois has to start knocking down their shots. UNC isn't exactly known for their defensive prowess. The only difference right now is that UNC is making their shots and the Illini ain't. I actually want the Illini to win cuz I hate all other ACC teams other than UMD (I don't get the "Support your conference crap")


 I agree. Illinois is going to come back. It's just a matter of time. This team can put up 20 point in a heartbeat. lets hope the get themselves settled and come out blazing the second half.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

NC is hackin in the paint.... Refs aren't calling **** since Felton and Manuel got into foul trouble.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Illinois has to start the second half REAL HOT or there is no way in hell they come back and win. This isn't Arizona where the opponent chokes like a puppy. 

Future: Whining about the calls in the paint isn't really the reason the Illini are down thirteen. They have to start making their shots. Also notice that the refs gave the Illini a little push early with the two fouls on Felton. I am very surprised that the Illini guards weren't able to take advantage of that


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> John Wooden (is he still alive?) and Phil Jackson pass for sure.
> 
> Speaking of Duke's coach, I wish that slick **** had gone to the Lakers. He and Kobe deserve each other.


Why? Because he has molded duke into the premier program in the country? He's pretty clean, accountalbe and seems to me to be a good role model. I don't get the unmitigated hatred for Coach K. Now Kobe is another matter entirely. 

But any suggestion that Coach K hasn't paid his dues and EARNED the spoils of his excellence in his chosen profession is just flat out unreasonably filled with somthing not right.

As for Phil and Wooden, neither of them are currently coaching, so they don't count.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Doesn't look good for Illinois. UNC simply has more talents than they do.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

adarsh1 said:


> Illinois has to start the second half REAL HOT or there is no way in hell they come back and win. This isn't Arizona where the opponent chokes like a puppy.
> 
> Future: Whining about the calls in the paint isn't really the reason the Illini are down thirteen. They have to start making their shots. Also notice that the refs gave the Illini a little push early with the two fouls on Felton. I am very surprised that the Illini guards weren't able to take advantage of that



I agree, IL isn't hitting ****.... they are preferring the 3 pter more than anything. For example that 3 on 1 fast break run by Dee Brown.... he had Powell next to him but he tosses it back to head for a 3 pter (miss).... that pissed me off.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> As for Phil and Wooden, neither of them are currently coaching, so they don't count.


Bobby Knight doesn't do it. Scott Skiles doesn't do it. Bruce Webber doesn't do. Roy Williams doen't even do that commercial. Please.....


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Contrary to what some people in this thread are saying, Illinois doesn't have to get hot and get all 13 back at once. They can put Carolina to sleep and keep chipping away, then in the final minutes make the push. Either way, I don't expect Illinois to go away in this game.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Future said:


> I agree, IL isn't hitting ****.... they are preferring the 3 pter more than anything. For example that 3 on 1 fast break run by Dee Brown.... he had Powell next to him but he tosses it back to head for a 3 pter (miss).... that pissed me off.


 That's their game though. And who can blame them -- the college three is so close, that thats a better shot if no ones in your face. They'll get hot and make a run at this.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Augustine picks up his forth on Freshman reach in play. Gulp. Thats not what the team needed right now. May with another bucket down low.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Bobby Knight doesn't do it. Scott Skiles doesn't do it. Bruce Webber doesn't do. Roy Williams doen't even do that commercial. Please.....



And you know this because???

You still didn't answer my question. Why the hatred for the ACC and Coach K?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Illinois' guards are getting hot. if the guards defense can pick some turnovers up this game will be closed in no time.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> You're breaking my balls, Luther Head.
> 
> 
> 
> (He'll probably hit 6 threes in the second half, though)


 Just for the record...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Luther Head!!!!! Illinois just needs to get more defensive rebounds... offensive rebounds are killin them... but May does take up a lot of space down there.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> And you know this because???
> 
> You still didn't answer my question. Why the hatred for the ACC and Coach K?


Because he is smug and arrogant. Don't believe me. Just watch the ads.

I.L.L.

I like how fast NC likes to shoot that ball.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Illinois with a Run.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Because he is smug and arrogant. Don't believe me. Just watch the ads.
> 
> I.L.L.
> 
> I like how fast NC likes to shoot that ball.



I've seen the ads. I've also met him in person. I'll take my own personal hands on experience with him over what the ads portray.

You keep right on judging people by what the media gives you.....


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I! N! I!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Illini looking good, but Sean May is really good so its going to be hard to stop them.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Sean May is so annoying.... he is playing really smart. He just dominates in the paint and when the double comes he finds the open man..... if NC was smart, they would just keep going down to him.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Carolina is playing absolutely horrible, Sean May is single handedly beating the Illinios team right now, but for how much longer? If some of the other Carolina guys don't step up in the last 10 minutes, Illinois will be the champs.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

sloth said:


> Illini looking good, but Sean May is really good so its going to be hard to stop them.


He really has gotten MUCH MUCH better as the season has progressed.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

May doesnt impress me at all, the guy is dominating Powel who is only 6-6. May is getting alot of leway witht the refs on the defensive end. May's NBA career is another Tractor Traylor. THe man is all fat.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I will be in theaters on opening day (twice) to see that.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> I've seen the ads. I've also met him in person. I'll take my own personal hands on experience with him over what the ads portray.
> 
> You keep right on judging people by what the media gives you.....


clearly, I should go by what you say....

Could you just send me a whole list of everyone you approve of and have personally met.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> May doesnt impress me at all, the guy is dominating Powel who is only 6-6. May is getting alot of leway witht the refs on the defensive end. May's NBA career is another Tractor Traylor. THe man is all fat.


May may be fat, and he may not be very effective in the NBA, but his touch and finesse around the hoop is amazing for a power player. Amazing. Wow at that move.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> clearly, I should go by what you say....
> 
> Could you just send me a whole list of everyone you approve of and have personally met.


Why would I? I don't need to fight on anyone's behalf for your approval. Just who are you to me? Much less Coach K or anyone else. I had hoped to open your mind, but some minds don't want to be open I guess. In the meantime, enjoy getting to "know" people through the media....


EDIT: List of EVERYONE I approve of? That would be just about EVERYONE except those who I've personally met, or have gotten to "know" in some way OTHER THAN THE MEDIA, and have presumed, unworthy of my approval. Again, my problem isn't that you don't approve of Coach K, or anyone else for that matter. That is your perogative. My problem stems from the reason that you gave. Seems a bit superficial. Maybe I expected more. Maybe I expected too much.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I have a lot of confidence that we have one more run in us. 

Let's go. We need to keep doubling May even thought that burned us once.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Scott May Gets A Shout Out!


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Why would I? I don't need to fight on anyone's behalf for your approval. Just who are you to me? Much less Coach K or anyone else. I had hoped to open your mind, but some minds don't want to be open I guess. In the meantime, enjoy getting to "know" people through the media....


We all make decisions based upon media reports. How did you decide whom to vote for president?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> We all make decisions based upon media reports. How did you decide whom to vote for president?


My aunt has worked with and for Presidents and dignitaries for the last 20 years. Gaining access to the "how's and why's" of last years candidates was not all that difficult. Though I do conceed that you make a good point.

I will say this: If I am not sure, I vote green.

Edit: I do see your point. I just try really hard NOT to make judgements on people that I don't know personally unless I have to. I respect your right to choose another path.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I dunno, I don't think NC will pull an Arizona and stop going to their big man. Channing Frye was killing Illinois, but I think NC will keep goin to May unless the big mofo runs out of gas.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Future said:


> I dunno, I don't think NC will pull an Arizona and stop going to their big man. Channing Frye was killing Illinois, but I think NC will keep goin to May unless the big mofo runs out of gas.



ILL isn't going anywhere...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

In the last three weeks Dee Brown has become one of my favorite players to pick up a basketball. The koolaids flowing, but I could see him go mid-frist next year.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Just remember its still single digits, and ill take a 2 by may to a 3 by head anyday. We can easily come back in this if we make a little run. Its not over. We have played Felton,Mcants, and Williams very well, its May who is just killing our undersized Centers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Officiating has been horrible.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

If Illinois wins this game, the Reverend Powell should be named Pope


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

tie game
and then felton makes a three


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Deron and Felton are spectacular.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Travelling on Marvin Williams. Iliinois gets the ball back. No turnovers for illinois. Carolian 70-67. This is turning into a hell of a game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The refs are just calling any foul on our Centers. This is getting ridiculous the refs have taken Illinois out of any kind of inside game.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Give me Head!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

HKF said:


> Officiating has been horrible.


Got that right.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Head For 333333333333333333333333!!!!!!!!! Tie Game.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Luther head is butter because he's on a roll. or something. Illinois roars back to a tie game at 70-70 on a big three.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

This looks like a BUlls game. No respect for our bigs.

Look for something like this to happen to the Bulls in the playoffs...refs helping out the opponent!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm glad the commentators mentioned the Illegal screening that has been going on for the last 6-8 minutes or so. Hes walking into every screen he sets. Moving on the pick.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

OT: But that Webber blazer just makes me want to go deer hunting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Packer is rooting for Illinois. LOL.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Yikes!!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Double yikes!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Felton: cough. . . choke. . . cough.

1-2 at the line.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Felton: cough. . . choke. . . cough.
> 
> 1-2 at the line.



U R right. He still choked. 

BUt now it looks like ILL needs him to choke again....


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Damn damn damn.

Still, I doubt Marvin goes pro - which my whole Illini agenda


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Damn damn damn.
> 
> Still, I doubt Marvin goes pro - which my whole Illini agenda


God I hope not. His stock probably dropped a bit tonight.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Damn.... Head and Williams had some great chances to tie it up and take the lead with 3 pters..... they looked good, but just clanked on the rim. 

Game over.... it was a hell of a run.....I wanted IL to win so bad.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Disgusting.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

ACC ****ers.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Did Head choke?



Honest question.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Deron Williams has nothing to be ashamed of. He played like a Warrior, same for Luther Head.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I ****in hate NC.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

You gotta love NC shooting more FT's then FGM. Sickening


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

A little bit of choke there at the end by Head, but I don't blame him. Illini played a great game


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Sad way for it to end for Illinois. Would have been great if they could have won it all. Is it me, or is Rashad McCants WAY overrated (and a bit of a big mouth to boot). He reminds me of Joe Forte with a slight post game.


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

Over-rated!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats On The 37 Huge Wins But Couldnt Pull It Out In The Big One


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

GB said:


> Did Head choke?
> 
> 
> 
> Honest question.



No. Illinois Guards played GREAT. But you can't live on perimeter play alone and that caught up with ILL in the end. The guards at ILL (or the team for that matter), have NO REASON to be ashamed.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

HKF said:


> Deron Williams has nothing to be ashamed of. He played like a Warrior, same for Luther Head.


yea, sometimes they just don't fall. 

this was a great TEAM.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Congratulations to Roy Williams. It's kind of disappointing that he won the title with a phenomenal group of talent (if you get my drift), but a championship is a championship.

If only the Ill had someone who could defend May.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

adarsh1 said:


> A little bit of choke there at the end by Head, but I don't blame him. Illini played a great game


If Illini had a chance during the last 20 seconds was in part for Head and his play during the last minutes. 
Great game!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like the UNC players, but I hate their fans with such a white hot passion that I'm caught in a conundrum. I wanted those [email protected] to suffer one more year. Congrats to Roy Williams and the players.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> I agree. Illinois is going to come back. It's just a matter of time. This team can put up 20 point in a heartbeat. lets hope the get themselves settled and come out blazing the second half.


..

and that they did! Almost incredible.....But just not enough BABY!

All I have to say is....

*WHO'S YOUR DADDY!*:banana: :banana: :banana: 

*NORTH CAROLINA TAHRHEELS 2005 NCAA NATIONAL CHAMPS!!!!!!*

*NOW WE ARE #1, Best team, BEST CONFERENCE the ACC!*:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

:biggrin:


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

looks like Roger Powell won't become Pope


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Illinois has nothing to be ashamed of, they lost to the to a bad NBA team. Talent doesnt win Titles but 18-6 freetrow advantage in a 5 point game does.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I counted at least 5 guards on the floor better than Jamal btw.


:biggrin:


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

The Illini had no answer for May, and that was the difference.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Note to Illini: Trade or sign a big man.

Lonny Baxter is a FA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Illinois has nothing to be ashamed of, they lost to the to a bad NBA team. Talent doesnt win Titles but 18-6 freetrow advantage in a 5 point game does.


You have to admit, when the Illini were down 72-70, you had to wonder why they didn't go to the hoop for the tie. I don't know why they were playing for the win personally. I thought they would get something going to the rim. They also didn't involve Roger Powell at all. Sean May didn't have to play any defense.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

HKF said:


> I like the UNC players, but I hate their fans with such a white hot passion that I'm caught in a conundrum. I wanted those [email protected] to suffer one more year. Congrats to Roy Williams and the players.


AWWW man you can't hate me...I have the same passion for the Bulls!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

HKF said:


> You have to admit, when the Illini were down 72-70, you had to wonder why they didn't go to the hoop for the tie. I don't know why they were playing for the win personally. I thought they would get something going to the rim. They also didn't involve Roger Powell at all. Sean May didn't have to play any defense.


Tell me about it, I don't remember whether this was after the Illini tied the game or before... but I remember Powell had perfect position in the paint while Head was at the baseline, but Head passed it over to the top of the key to Deron who then went to Dee Brown for a missed 3 with the shot clock running down.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> are you guys gettin' a little nervous?!
> 
> so exciting. i *love* watching the title game every year!
> 
> ...



heh, heh, heh :laugh: :wink:

glad roy finally got the monkey off his back. 

that was an exciting game!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

The offenses Illini used to counter zone defenses the last two games left a lot to be desired, IMO. However, anything they would have tried to have run would have been difficult due to UNC's length and athleticism. Those guys sure could cover some ground playing zone! From an Indiana fan, congrats to the Illini on a terrific season. 

I also agree to the posters questioning why the Illini didn't try to make May work more on the defensive end. I don't think he ended up with a single foul the entire game?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Great exciting game. Illinois went for the kill with the three. Something they've done all year but someone should have gone in the lane and should have drawn a foul. Go for the two to tie it up. Geez.

How is it possible that May runs over players and doesn't get a charge call but Augustine picked up so many cheap fouls? I guess if they don't call it, Illini needs a guy who can do the same.

Illini have seen so many zone defenses, they're not used to man.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

This Illini team reminds me alot of this year's Bulls team. All heart w/ no real superstar to get calls or big name coach etc. They play team ball and good defense. I can see the Bulls getting shafted by the officials in the playoffs also and in the end playing their hearts out just to lose. This game is a good buffer for me to experience the agony of defeat again because believe or not I forgot how painful it is after the Bulls have won 9 straight. It'll hopefully cushion the blow when the Bulls lose to Miami & Shaq and the refs tomorrow!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Scott May! Why must you feed your son so much food!


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

dkg1 said:


> The offenses Illini used to counter zone defenses the last two games left a lot to be desired, IMO. However, anything they would have tried to have run would have been difficult due to UNC's length and athleticism. Those guys sure could cover some ground playing zone! From an Indiana fan, congrats to the Illini on a terrific season.


Their zone was very effective. I don't know why they didn't stick in it longer.

As for the Illini on the perimeter, what choice did they have with Auggie out?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I had like 6000 points on UNC, I don't watch much college ball any more but I saw what they did to UK and figured they couldn't lose, they just had too much talent.

Illinois made a valiant comeback, but you can't get to the line shooting 3853458 threes in a game.

And don't complain about the refs on Augustine, watch the replay- on his 5th foul, he raises his hand immediately he knew he reached and didn't move his feet. On his 4th foul, he put 2 hands on the guy and got caught. He was barely touching him, but the 2 hands gets called.

IMO, Illinois had their chance at the end but couldn't get the job done.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Like they've been saying all season long, the Illini live and die by the 3 ball. Honestly, I thought it was going to catch up with them in the Zona game. This is by far the toughest loss I've experienced all year long. Much worse than any Bulls game to date.

BTW, Dee Brown once again disappeared in the 2nd half. Yet another reason why I think he won't be a starting PG in the NBA (not for very long at least).

Someone hand me another beer and go away.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

sp00k said:


> Like they've been saying all season long, the Illini live and die by the 3 ball. Honestly, I thought it was going to catch up with them in the Zona game. This is by far the toughest loss I've experienced all year long. Much worse than any Bulls game to date.
> 
> BTW, Dee Brown once again disappeared in the 2nd half. Yet another reason why I think he won't be a starting PG in the NBA (not for very long at least).
> 
> Someone hand me another beer and go away.


 yes, where did Dee go?

Felton was the man last night. Illini was not ready to play in the first half and it showed. That inbounds play was just awful.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> yes, where did Dee go?
> 
> Felton was the man last night. Illini was not ready to play in the first half and it showed. That inbounds play was just awful.


 Felton was awesome. Weber should have really called for Deron to attack once Felton picked up his second foul. I think he went over 10 minutes before picking up his third.

But alas, we lived and died by the 3. Anyone think this season would be different if we had Self and Villaneuva?

And how does the Illini outlook seem? We're probably losing Dee, Deron, and definitely Head.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dee is coming back. I don't care what college basketball announcers are saying, he's not a first round pick.

Deron, Head, Powell, Ingram and Smith are gone.

Dee Brown, James Augustine, Warren Carter, Calvin Brock, Richard McBride and some others players I guess. I have no idea what their recruiting class is, but Augustine must become stronger. He needs to get in that weightroom.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Man, why was Dee passing up those looks?

Bummer.

Head.... knock em down man. Exciting game. No answer for the large man in the middle.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

HKF said:


> Dee is coming back. I don't care what college basketball announcers are saying, he's not a first round pick.
> 
> Deron, Head, Powell, Ingram and Smith are gone.
> 
> Dee Brown, James Augustine, Warren Carter, Calvin Brock, Richard McBride and some others players I guess. I have no idea what their recruiting class is, but Augustine must become stronger. He needs to get in that weightroom.


 Given Dee's poor tourney I'd maybe agree with you. But his stock will be determined in the pre-draft camp. Given how he's a scorer, I think he'll show well and find himself being a late first round pick. 

How do you think Marvelous Williams is going to do on the next level?


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Sigh. Kind of heartbroken. Two great runs to get back in it - seemed like most of the bounces and calls went the other way, James Augustine had 0 points and 5 fouls in 9 minutes, ILL shot 40 threes, ILL shot half the percentage UNC did in the first half, and yet they still only lost by 5. Great heart, and they put up a good showing, but they didn't quite have it together tonight. Still, tied with 2 minutes left...

I don't know what was up with Luther - I really hate to say it, because he has come through again and again for us, and I really like him and this team, but from what I saw he just did NOT want the ball at the end. Here's the way I remember his last two minutes: down by two, he trembles and passes up a wide open 18-footer which the team NEEDS him to take, because he doesn't want to shoot, and passes it back to a more-covered guard. It goes around the horn and improbably finds its way back to him, and this time he's so wide open that he is forced to take the three, which he hesitates slightly on and misses. Then, next time down he throws the ball directly to Raymond Felton in serious crunch time. Not quite Chris Webber's timeout, but close. Then on their final meaningful trip he is forced to take the final three, which he appears again not to want to take, and which he misses. Mostly I feel bad for him.

I've been saying since December that the only teams that scare me against ILL are ones with a dominating big man - and Sean May was the example I gave. We should have put Charlie Villanueva on him LOL. It just didn't quite work out the way it could have for us the last few years with the coaching changes, recruiting, etc... Mostly I'm just bummed I don't get to see these guys play anymore. 

Anyway, congratulations to UNC. They deserved it. But remember you're the evil empire. We'll be back - sometime after the Cubs win back-to-back World Series.

Sigh. Sorry, been following Illinois since Mark Smith was my favorite player, I should get a couple hours to feel sorry for myself LOL. Good game, good season. Just wish it worked out differently. 

Now let's see if Weber can recruit.

I - L - L

I - N - I


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Dee is coming back. I don't care what college basketball announcers are saying, he's not a first round pick.
> 
> Deron, Head, Powell, Ingram and Smith are gone.
> 
> Dee Brown, James Augustine, Warren Carter, Calvin Brock, Richard McBride and some others players I guess. I have no idea what their recruiting class is, but Augustine must become stronger. He needs to get in that weightroom.


Shaun pruitt and randle are both gonna be huge for us next year too. Most likely with randle starting and power foward. We still have a good shot at brandon rush, brother of kareem and jaron.

Rumor is we are second behind oklahoma for him. Anyway here is what his coach says.



> The Dish: "He’s more athletic than Tracy (McGrady) at this level. Tracy had better handles but Brandon just does some things that make you scratch your head." -Tony Fozard, Mt. Zion head coach


http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?pr_key=15641&Sport=2


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

sp00k said:


> Given Dee's poor tourney I'd maybe agree with you. But his stock will be determined in the pre-draft camp. Given how he's a scorer, I think he'll show well and find himself being a late first round pick.
> 
> How do you think Marvelous Williams is going to do on the next level?


One man's opinion - I think Dee will come back. I think he's a second round pick right now, and will have a hard time against NBA players. He can't go to the hole like AI, which means it will be hard for him to get open looks. He may have to play his way through the CBA or Europe like Earl Boykins did.

I think Marvin Williams will be good one day - but maybe not with the team that drafts him. I'm not sure what it is that makes him raw-er than Luol Deng, but I just don't think he's as ready. The thing I can't figure is Sean May. Is he an NBA player? Would he have to re-make his body a la Elton Brand (who I remember as being puffier at Duke) to keep up with the NBA game? It's not really possible that James Augustine is a better NBA prospect than Sean May, is it? I thought of Robert Traylor too, like somebody else did... I just don't know. Can't put a finger on that guy. He doesn't play above the rim much, but actually he can run a little bit - he even got ahead on a fast break today, which isn't easy to do against Illinois. If there's room for Paul Shirley in this league, there's room for Sean May, but I just can't figure how good he'll be.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Philomath said:


> One man's opinion - I think Dee will come back. I think he's a second round pick right now, and will have a hard time against NBA players. He can't go to the hole like AI, which means it will be hard for him to get open looks. He may have to play his way through the CBA or Europe like Earl Boykins did.
> 
> I think Marvin Williams will be good one day - but maybe not with the team that drafts him. I'm not sure what it is that makes him raw-er than Luol Deng, but I just don't think he's as ready. The thing I can't figure is Sean May. Is he an NBA player? Would he have to re-make his body a la Elton Brand (who I remember as being puffier at Duke) to keep up with the NBA game? It's not really possible that James Augustine is a better NBA prospect than Sean May, is it? I thought of Robert Traylor too, like somebody else did... I just don't know. Can't put a finger on that guy. He doesn't play above the rim much, but actually he can run a little bit - he even got ahead on a fast break today, which isn't easy to do against Illinois. If there's room for Paul Shirley in this league, there's room for Sean May, but I just can't figure how good he'll be.


 I can see Dee working his way into the NBA, but I really think he'll have a good showing at Moody Bible. Let's face it, scorers and shooters always show up well and Dee has range. He'll find a guarantee with the Knicks or a team like that.

May I see as a poor, poor man's version of Elton Brand. Nothing spectacular but the kid can box out and finish in the paint. I admit, he might turn out to be the next Oliver Miller but for my money, I'll say a poor man's Brand.

Marv looks raw because he is. Suspect outside shot, poor handles, and pure athleticism. There's a reason why he doesn't start and I'd be surprised if he's not a disappointment his rookie year. But like Maggette, I think he'll pan out to something very special. Just maybe not with his first team.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn, what a great great season. I enjoyed the ride.

If you told me that we'd be tied with ~2 minutes to go and have the possession, I'd say we were looking good. Didn't have much going on inside the whole game, but Ingrahm was so great really... and stepped up when it counted in big games. Augustine was a deer in the headlights, Powell did what he could. Dee had a tough game against a bigger defender. Deron and Luther got good looks to close the game but couldn't hit. I would have had it no other way in terms of who was shooting to close it out.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Carolina is my team, and obviously I'm glad they won, but I'm especially glad they won because their team isn't going to be very good next year. Felton, McCants, May and both Williams will probably be gone. 

UNC just had way too much talent this year, and whichever team has an answer for McCants, probably won't have an answer for May, or Felton, or Williams. Tonight, Illinois absolutely shut down Rashard McCants, but they had no answer for Sean May. 

Sean May is why the free throw differential is so great, because Illinois a lot of times had no choice but to foul him downlow. He was a beast.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

How many did May score in the 2nd half? 4?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I think May had like 14 in the second half.



May started the second half by scoring North Carolina's first two baskets, then added another less than 2 minutes later when he followed up a miss by Jawad Williams with a powerful dunk. Time and again, when the Tar Heels needed points, they went to May, and he almost always delivered.

"Man, Sean was absolutely just killing those guys," North Carolina guard Melvin Scott said. "I wish we could have gotten him the ball 12 extra times and gotten him 50."

Even when Illinois surrounded him with double teams, May couldn't be stopped. He threw a nifty crosscourt pass to set up a 3 by Williams to give North Carolina a 60-53 lead, then May had a chance for a three-point play on the next possession after making a jumper over Ingram.

Missing the free throw didn't slow him down. May converted 3-of-4 at the line to make it 65-55 before adding his final points on those free throws to set up the finish.

"They play really good defense, but they extend so much, it leaves a wide gap," May said. "Our guards did a great job getting me the ball, and they just kept feeding me."



As an unbiased observer, May was the best player on the floor by far.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

May was unstoppable for the first 12 minutes of the second half, scoring 16 points during that stretch and dishing out two assists 

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/recap?gameId=254000063


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As for Marvin, spook, I'm also not sure how good he will be. I think he will be a good player, but people are making him out to be some kind of future legend and I just don't see it. What makes him better than Deng? 

Also on Dee Brown, this guy is not an NBA player at all. He can't play the PG. Did you see him on a 3 on 1 fastbreak pass the ball back to Head for 3, rather than take a layup? What kind of decision making is that? He can't get his shot in the paint even in college, how's he going to do it in the pros? I watched Devin Harris and it finally came to me, if you can't finish with your hands at the rim as a guard, you're going to get your stuff sent back numerous times. Dee Brown will probably make a roster for a few years, but I think he realizes the NBA is not enamored with him. Lucky for him, he is going to get the chance to run the point next year, unfortunately he's going to get the chance to run the point, because he's not very good at it.

I'd rather have Luther Head on the pro level than Dee Brown. Head showed me something. He might not be the go-to-guy, but man he could be a fantastic 3rd guard for a team (the Nets?) because he squares up so well coming off screens and is always in triple threat position on the court.

Sean May is just a basketball player. Simple as that. Let's list the skills he has.

1. Rebounding 
2. Passing
3. Mid-range shooting
4. Basketball IQ
5. Post Moves
6. Strength
7. Defense
8. Runs the Floor
9. Throws Outlet Passes

His one weakness is his body (which he obviously isn't finished transforming) and his height, 6'8. I mean I love him. He just is a basketball player. I'd take him anyday. If I'm the Nets I draft him with my lottery pick, honestly. His passing ability with Kidd, Carter and Jefferson and he can run. Oh boy. He's the man. The Nets better really look hard at him, because Carolina plays the same kind of style. He can hit 15-18 shots with regularity. Scott May deserves a lot of credit for teaching his son how to play.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I agree about May. I'd add "touch" to that list, because some guys can hit a 10-15 footer, have nice post moves, but still can't finish around the hoop. May rarely misses anything inside, he just knows how to put the ball in the hoop.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh and he has huge hands. Oven Mitts. Chris Webber hands.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

HKF said:


> As for Marvin, spook, I'm also not sure how good he will be. I think he will be a good player, but people are making him out to be some kind of future legend and I just don't see it. What makes him better than Deng?
> 
> Also on Dee Brown, this guy is not an NBA player at all. He can't play the PG. Did you see him on a 3 on 1 fastbreak pass the ball back to Head for 3, rather than take a layup? What kind of decision making is that? He can't get his shot in the paint even in college, how's he going to do it in the pros? I watched Devin Harris and it finally came to me, if you can't finish with your hands at the rim as a guard, you're going to get your stuff sent back numerous times. Dee Brown will probably make a roster for a few years, but I think he realizes the NBA is not enamored with him. Lucky for him, he is going to get the chance to run the point next year, unfortunately he's going to get the chance to run the point, because he's not very good at it.
> 
> ...


Yeah , May has an amazing set of skills. Also , he's listed 6-9 everywhere (so I guess he'll turn out 6-8 as you said) , But he has absolutely no neck , so his body is actually like a 6-10 guy - minus the neck. I would hate the Nets to get him to play along their trio...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Illini can hold their heads high, despite the loss. Hell of a game. Hell of a season. Hell of a team.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn, that was a disappointing finish, but talk about a great season.
We still tied the record for most wins in an NCAA season, so I'll take that.
Great season.



Things on Green Street were pretty rowdy afterwards, but nothing out of hand.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

HKF said:


> As for Marvin, spook, I'm also not sure how good he will be. I think he will be a good player, but people are making him out to be some kind of future legend and I just don't see it. What makes him better than Deng?
> 
> Also on Dee Brown, this guy is not an NBA player at all. He can't play the PG. Did you see him on a 3 on 1 fastbreak pass the ball back to Head for 3, rather than take a layup? What kind of decision making is that? He can't get his shot in the paint even in college, how's he going to do it in the pros? I watched Devin Harris and it finally came to me, if you can't finish with your hands at the rim as a guard, you're going to get your stuff sent back numerous times. Dee Brown will probably make a roster for a few years, but I think he realizes the NBA is not enamored with him. Lucky for him, he is going to get the chance to run the point next year, unfortunately he's going to get the chance to run the point, because he's not very good at it.
> 
> ...


I always love your analysis HKF, but it also needs to mentioned that May has an unbelievably soft set of hands. He catches nearly every pass thrown to him. We have seen how this is a trait Tyson Chandler does not possess.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I always love your analysis HKF, but it also needs to mentioned that May has an unbelievably soft set of hands. He catches nearly every pass thrown to him. We have seen how this is a trait Tyson Chandler does not possess.


I ended up mentioning it a few posts later. I really hope the Nets draft him, because there are some guys you know who would excel somewhere and he would be fantastic with the Nets. For the good of the game, I like to see guys go where they can excel.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Good game as was expected. Heels out-played the Illini the entire 1st half but it was vice-versa in the 2nd. The loss of Augustine certainly hurt as did the missed 3 balls by Head late in the game.

May was absolutely stupendous the entire tourney but I hope he comes back to NC for his senior season. Felton and McCants and probably Jawad seem to be heading to the NBA so the Heels will need him! 

Congrats to the Illini on a great season! :clap:


----------

